

Ready by dawn: Taking advantage of our surprise Product Hunt launch - gkoberger
http://readme.io/blog/product-hunter-becomes-the-hunted/

======
gkoberger
Marketing a developer tool is really tough (ads don't work, cold emails don't
work, etc); having communities like Product Hunt and Hacker News really make
it viable.

~~~
djfumberger
Why do you say ads don't work?

~~~
gkoberger
They clearly do work, but at a larger scale than we're currently operating at.
For smaller spends ($1000 or so), they've have a really low success rate.

Developers, specifically, tend to ignore ads (either subconsciously or via
AdBlock).

